# Brake Bleeder - Harbor Freight?



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone have one? Any good? I have a 20% off coupon and thinking of picking one up. Tired of my wife complaining about pumping the brakes for me.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

if its the small one thats ran by compressed air, dont bother it doesnt work.


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mortal_Wombat)*

This one.
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...92474
Similar to the MityVac model.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh not sure on that one


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (John222)*

I've been usinge a MityVac for over 25 years. And, when I wear that one out, I'll probably get the higher-end all metal MityVac.
I don't know much about the Harbor Freight version, but I haven't considered buying one because they look so cheap in person.
I've been playing with the idea of building a pressure bleeder using the plans from Dan's Page. I looked up the price of parts at HoemDepot, and it looks like the cost would be less than $20.


----------



## wjktdi (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (germancarnut51)*

Get the Mityvac, if it does screw up they offer rebuild kits for cheap $.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

I've used the Harbor Freight one for bleeding my brakes and priming my fuel filter... worked great in both scenarios. It seemed like better build quality than the mityvac honestly. Needless to say, I have a Mityvac 7201 on the way for oil changes which I'll probably use for brake bleeding too...


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (keggo)*

I just use a length of clear PVC hose (3/16") and a "cathater irrigation syringe" (60ml plastic syringe with tapered tip, no needle)....stick hose on tip and it will suck brake fluid outa the calipers like mad..small and ez to store between flushes (not like giant Motive tool) and cheap...pick up syringe at med supply house and tubing @ HD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

